# 6th Division 2nd AIF Attack on Bardia 1941 Myth



## Emac44 (Jan 30, 2007)

A myth has been long talked of in WW2 of the Australian 2nd AIF 6th Division singing and whistling the song from the Wizard of Oz movie, We're of to see the Wizard when this Division attacked Bardia in Libya North Africa. Bardia was being held by the Italians. The singing and whislting mabye a myth but official records say the Australians took Bardia and caputered the town and the Italian troops. But the myth continues even though there is no official record of it in the Canberra War Museum to authenicate the validity of the myth or not. For the record I happen to think the Aussies did just as the myth has discribed them doing. the 6th Div was made up of many an Aussie Larrikin. Men from the country and the bush and discipline at times was hard to enforce on them unless if came from their own officers and nco's. So perhaps given this attitude the men of the 6th Division did exactly as what the myth says they did attacking Bardia


----------

